# Eggs



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Sometimes my chickens eggs aren't smooth, they are sorta gritty feeling, not all over but 1 or 2 spots on the eggs, do you know what this is from?


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I've seen that in store bought eggs before. I don't know what it is, but I've seen it before.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That's just some extra calcium her system. Are her eggs really hard? Is she the one with the prolapse?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

no its not the one who prolapsed, it is one of my other chickens, She is a great egg layer, but I noticed this on some eggs


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It happens some times ... I don't give it a second thought.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I get a few like that once in awhile. They don't taste any different.


----------



## Gertie (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a chicken that lays gritty eggs on the shell but now I found grit in her egg. It actually mushes in your finger like drywall mud. What do you think of that?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've actually never heard of it inside the egg, maybe when one of the others pops by they'll have some insight.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

The eggs in the first picture were boiled "too long" (what's too long is relative to the person eating them) but when they get green on the outside of the yolk like that and have that weird stuff on them, that just means it was boiled longer than the egg feels is necessary. As for the second picture, the white stuff you see is actually a membrane that attaches the yolk to the shell so that it doesn't move around and suffocate a developing chick. Yes it can feel a bit like wet grit.


----------



## Gertie (Feb 24, 2020)

Sylie said:


> The eggs in the first picture were boiled "too long" (what's too long is relative to the person eating them) but when they get green on the outside of the yolk like that and have that weird stuff on them, that just means it was boiled longer than the egg feels is necessary. As for the second picture, the white stuff you see is actually a membrane that attaches the yolk to the shell so that it doesn't move around and suffocate a developing chick. Yes it can feel a bit like wet grit.


Those are not boiled eggs. That's the shell. The second pic, I'm not talking about the membrane. There is an actual dollop of grit


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

omg lol it looked like a bunch of overboiled yolks hahaha, I'm sorry!
OH okay, I think I see the grit inside now.

Okay so, on the eggs with shells, does that grit come off when you rub it or is it stuck on there?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I think I see where Sylie is going with this. Is it possible you transferred some of the grit after cracking the egg?


----------



## Gertie (Feb 24, 2020)

No, it is as hard as the shell. It is part of the shell


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is weird. I might need to see if I can find any information on that happening. I can't quite figure out how it can when the egg is formed. The shell formation happens in the lower reproductive tract so is shouldn't be possible for calcium to get inside of the egg.


----------



## Gertie (Feb 24, 2020)

I found this ...
https://www.backyardchickens.com/articles/common-egg-quality-problems.65923/

But I wonder if they are safe to eat??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That doesn't explain why you seem to be finding it in the egg.

Have her eggs always seemed to have the calcium in the egg? I wonder if it involves the defective gland and it's actually on the outer membrane.


----------

